# P6 anyone?



## tascofeldman (Aug 30, 2011)

Local gs has a P6 for 399.00. decent price or not? like the looks of the pistol, will be used for cc and fun times. 3 digit serial# mfg'd in 83. jump or run, any thoughts?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i own one, its my daily carry. mine was made 5/80... your serial number is a letter and 6 digits above the trigger on the right side of the pistol. 

they are worth the price..... where else you gonna find a sig for $400?


----------



## ken2925 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have had my P6 for about 3 years. I paid $350.00 for mine. Best shooting 9MM pistol I own.


----------

